# Vietnam Open 2010



## jackblk (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, our country will organize the first official competition.

On 7.8.2010: Ho Chi Minh City Open 2010
On 14-15.8.2010: Ha Noi Open 2010

Thanks Anders Larsson for helping us!

The HCMC competition has just finished on Saturday. It had some problem but it's wonderful!

This is the result: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HoChiMinhCityOpen2010

Van Tien Trung Vu have a great solve at Rubik's Magic: 0.96s, just like Erik solved 2x2 . And Hong Quan Nguyen have other great solve: 10.8s single 3x3.

We are so happy after the competition but it's too tired .

I hope this is the chance for Vietnam to show our great cuber.

Thanks for reading.


----------

